# Search: Believe me, it's already been done!



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

In the spirit of another thread, I create this.

_Quote, originally posted by *number 1 rule for this thread* »_*Lets keep the responses to a BARE minimum, please. 
The reason I stared a new thread was because of multiple pages of BS responses on the original Search post. 
To keep this at the top of this forum, I ask the following:
-Hit the







button and 'bump' the thread.
-Hit the







button on your post and







it.
By doing this, it will keep this thread at the top of the forum and not load it down with any posts. I do not want this thread made into a sticky because I will no longer be in control of it as i am not a Moderator on this site..
If you have any information to add, please pm me or contact me privately and I'll add it to the list.
Thank you.*



_Quote, originally posted by *Prior to posting your question...* »_1)Search first.
2) Didn't find what you're looking for? Search again, but word it differently. Still didn't find what you're looking for? Search the Archives.
3) Check the FAQ/DIY sticky up top.
4) There is more than ONE page on this forum. Check pages 2 through whatever before posting your question. It is possible that your question was posted by another member and has slipped to another page.
Chances are, your question has already been answered...put some effort into looking for it before creating a new post. The veteran posters here generally ignore answering these repetitive questions because of the Search Function. And seeing how the vet's will ignore the post, you could possibly get stuck with an innacurate answer from a member who repeats inaccurate info he read from somewhere else....it's usually the WRONG answer. 
So, lets recap:
1) Search
2) Search again in the archives
3) Check the DIY sticky
4) Check all the past posts on the other pages of this forum.


_Quote, originally posted by *After Searching* »_If, after SEARCHing you did not find a suitable answer, by all means, post a question. But please keep in mind to ask in a coherent manner. No ebonics, no speaking in acronyms, and for God's sake, use punctuation!! 


_Quote, originally posted by *Post your solution* »_Another request: If posting a "How do I fix _____ ?" question, and you correct the problem, update the post with the solution. Without that, SEARCHing the Archives is pointless.

*Picutre thread for all audio installs*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1013007
*THE Can I Add a Subwoofer/Amplifier to my OEM stereo THREAD*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3590048


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:13 PM 12-14-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Where to buy your equipment online*

All your audio gear here:
http://www.partsexpress.com
http://www.madisound.com
http://www.enfig.com
http://www.audio-warehouse.com
http://www.crutchfield.com
http://www.woofersetc.com
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com
http://www.hifisoundconnection.com

all your install supplies here:
http://www.selectproducts.com
http://www.homedepot.com
http://www.lowes.com
http://www.mcmaster.cam



_Modified by pwnt by pat at 5:45 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

*General Audio:*
Why you never cut the wiring harness in your car
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...72188
Car Audio Basics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2898197
where do i find the option for xyz on my alpine hu?
http://www.alpinetechcenter.com
Gain setting tutorial:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2684825
The WHY of amplifier gain:
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/...06351
PROPERLY tuning your amplifier:
http://www.caraudio.com/forum/...64826
Difference between thermal and mechanical power limits of speakers:
http://www.icixsound.com/iv/vi...ry=mr
Crest factor and underpowering speakers
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48416
Underpowering speakers
http://www.audiogroupforum.com...=4332
The Science and voodoo behind audio cables
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/...=7517
Using 8ohm speakers and why they're better
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/...?t=31
The technical anything you want to know about car audio... period.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/...d&f=5
*Why subs on the rear deck of your jetta are bad*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3454394
Jensen VM9312 parking brake override
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3567732
_Modified by pwnt by pat at 10:33 AM 11-30-2007_


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:28 AM 3-12-2008_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

*Mk3:*
Installing headunit in mk3
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2438760
mk3 wiring
http://www.installdr.com/Insta...5.pdf
installing a mk4 single din head unit
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2438760


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:18 AM 12-12-2007_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

*Mk4*
dead radio syndrome
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1318562
Aftermarket Stereo Install

12 Volt and Key sense wire
[URL]http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1979085
75x (accessory) wire
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3298123
Running amp wires through firewall
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1835153
Mk4 DIY Speaker replacement
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3120616
Wires to use in a MK4 to add a subwoofer to the stockstereo system:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2030111
mk4 wiring
http://www.installdr.com/Insta...1.pdf
Installing Double-din (AVIC-D3) screens flush
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3134807
Aftermarket doubledin headunit sense wires:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3128454
Installing a remote starter
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1179386
Careful when sound deading your doors
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3535642
My lights are out around the climate control siwtches!?!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3565580



_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:58 AM 10-24-2008_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

*mk5:*

How to install a Dension IceLink Plus - Enfig
http://enfigpix.com/tech_vw_mk5_icelink.html


----------



## das hund gti (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Add this for great prices for car stereo on the web
http://www.sonicelectronix.com
I have bought a bunch of stuff and never a problem!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

haha i know what thread thats from!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *number 1 rule for this thread* »_*Lets keep the responses to a BARE minimum, please. 
The reason I stared a new thread was because of multiple pages of BS responses on the original Search post. 
To keep this at the top of this forum, I ask the following:
-Hit the







button and 'bump' the thread.
-Hit the







button on your post and







it.
By doing this, it will keep this thread at the top of the forum and not load it down with any posts. I do not want this thread made into a sticky because I will no longer be in control of it as i am not a Moderator on this site..
If you have any information to add, please pm me or contact me privately and I'll add it to the list.
Thank you.*


----------



## Case (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (Non_Affiliated)*

Bump cuz this thread was dropping, and it deserves to be at the top.


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (Case)*

bump


----------



## veedubb8 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (zzman916)*

bump


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (pwnt by pat)*

(Reply not deleted per request because) you have Mk3 (A3), A4, and A5 Chassis sections but no A1 or A2.

TBerk


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (TBerk)*

If you have links or information to A1/a2 information, I'd be more than happy to amend


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Search: Believe me, it's already been done! (pwnt by pat)*

Door Cards
Audio Scape
Sub Boxes
Gately Audio
MD Customz
RT/Obcon Boxes/
Subzone USA
Custom boxes.
PWK Designs
Car Audio & Electronics Manufactures.
Alpine
Arc Audio
Ascendant Audio
Audison
Boston Acoustics
Brax/Helix
DEI
Diamond Audio/
Digital Designs
DLS
Elemental Designs
Fi Car Audio
Hertz
Image Dynamics
JBL
Memphis Car Audio.com/
MMats proaudio
Morel hifi
Orion
Pioneer
Precision Power Inc.
Rainbow Audio
Resonant Audio
Rockford Fosgate
Stereo Integrity
Tru-Technology
USD Audio
Visonik
Pierce Audio Products WMD Subs
Zed Audio
More to come.


_Modified by Non_Affiliated at 11:46 PM 3-25-2009_


----------

